# Grezzo 2: una magica avventura



## Brain84 (13 Settembre 2012)

Questo è un CAPOLAVORO!!
Gustatevi tutto il video perchè alla fine c'è una chicca soprannaturale!






Lo voglio!


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2012)

Un epico capolavoro 
Appena sarà disponibile il gioco completo in qualche modo ci metterò le mani sopra.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Lo voglio 
Mi chiedo quante se ne sentiranno su 'sto gioco


----------

